

Misconceptions On Building Startups - efounders
http://efounders.co/misconceptions-on-building-startups/

======
matryoshka
This: "The right idea at the right time. Targeting the right market with the
right product, together with the right positioning and the right strategy is
the key to successful companies. The rest will follow." is applicable to any
startup, not only the ones that are software driven.

